# Congenital vs. Non-Congenital Cath



## Amanda__ (Sep 6, 2013)

quick question:


----------



## AB87 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've coded for a Congenital Heart Hospital Practice before and it seems that he is not addressing the ASD. Was the ASD an incidental finding? I just used my EncoderPro and it says Congenital Heath Caths 93530-93533 are used to address Cardiac Anomalies. In your case it doesnt seem like he is addressing the ASD, Only the Pulmonary HTN


----------



## Amanda__ (Sep 12, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## RhondaJohnson (Sep 12, 2013)

I just sat thru an AHIMA webinar today on Diagnositic and Interventional Cardiology Coding.  One of the slides in his presentation stated, "Once diagnosed as a congenital cardiac patient, catheterization procedures are always considered congenital for coding purposes."  

The diagnosis he listed as NOT being congenital are:Bicuspid aortic valve
patient foramen ovale
anomalous origin of coronary arteries 
mitral valve prolapse
cardiomyopathy
rheumatic heart disease
Kawasaki's disease


----------



## RhondaJohnson (Sep 12, 2013)

I should also mention that it was Dr. Z himself giving the webinar.  Dr. David Zielske.


----------

